# town police/ military before state police



## hazy1016 (Jun 2, 2009)

I was just wondering how many Mass state police were either in the militray or local town police before they joined the state police and at what age were you accepted?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

You might get many answers to your question here but let me help you sift through all of them in one word.........

An-F'n-lot if not most.

Hope that helps.


----------

